
Making network authentication simple in a Bring Your Own Device environment - oxley
https://medium.com/@anatole.beuzon/making-network-authentication-simple-in-a-bring-your-own-device-environment-9080baf39617
======
gandem
Very interesting take on modern 802.1x authentication !

